# Bloodline info



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello everyone! My name is Austin, I'm new to the forum and working dogs. I'm from SW Missouri. I'm intested in the biting sports and a real world working protection dog. I just enjoy working with animals in general. I'm currently raising a dutch shepherd pup, his name is rocky and is 7 months old. I am learning about traing/ decoying/ working dogs from a few guys that have been in the field for a long time. I'm very thankful for all their help! My current pup comes from average working lines and has average drives but all and all a solid, enjoyable pup. I believe working with a lower drive pup has made me a better handler and I will appriciate the harder, more driven dogs I raise in the future. Hope thats a good enough intro and will apologize now for all the spelling mistakes I will make in the future lol.

Now for my first question. I'm getting a new pup in about a month and wanted to know what everyone thought about the lines she is comming from. Has anyone had experence with these lines? I have talked to the breeder and all that stuff, just wanting outside info. All info is appriciated!! Thanks and I look forward to being a part of this awesome comunity!

Here are the BRN's 
Land of Oz Jett- 16191
Ali Steijvers- 19134 
http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Moved this to a different forum. Now how do I delete it on this one? lol


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Austin and welcome to the forum. 

I don't have any experience with either of those dogs. So I cannot comment regarding them. 

think if it like this. The higher the drive the dog has the more you can get out of him (if you know how to direct that drive). 

Best of luck to you and your new dog!


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a 1 year old pup out of Land of Oz Jett and Shazam. He is a male named Odin and his prey drive is very high, very intelligent dog that learns fast. He is in training for PSA,He is like a crocodile, I am very pleased with him.


----------



## Tom Edge (Oct 30, 2011)

I almost got a pup from Land of Oz, only reason I didn't was that my friend ended up going over to netherlands and bringing back a few pups from van leeuwen. I have spoken to Robert several times over the last few years. I think he is an excellent breeder and great representative of the DSD here in the US. I would certainly recommend getting a pup from one of his breedings.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

talk to him on the phone sounds like he knows what he is doing. I don't know if that blood goes together but it looks nice. I almost got a pup from that litter for my son because he wants a dutchie. a repeat breeding is being done in belgium that goes with my stuff, so he is getting a mal female.


----------

